# where do you find them?



## cateyes1981 (Sep 11, 2005)

Hello

I have heard from a few people that feral cats tend to make much better hunters then ones born in captivity. I am thinking about getting a feral as my next pet. But just curious is the humane society only place to look for them? How would we find a feral that has been feral for many generations? Its so hard going to the humane society or visiting their webs site ebecause honestly i see so many cats that dont have homes and I cant handle it just KILLLs me and i just end up getting depressed.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*myth*

That is great you want to adopt a cat. But that is a myth about feral and hunting. For example, my Francis caught a woodpecker and brought him inside (our yard has a cat fence so they can have fresh air and exercise) I didn't enjoy being pecked by Woody as I released him outside, but Francis was an adopted stray and is the best hunter out of my cats.

All cats hunt whether they sleep in a bush or a bed. You will not find a feral in a shelter because shelters do not adopt feral cats. If you want to help a feral you could try a rescue that has barn cats up for adoption, then you can tame the cat to trust you. But your better off just adopting from a shelter since they have many cats that are literly dying to be adopted.


----------

